# what nicknames have your villagers given you?



## crimisakitty (Apr 22, 2020)

dom started calling me goalie a while back. rosie and zucker have picked it up since then. its so cute 

what do yalls villagers call you?


----------



## cicely (Apr 22, 2020)

I just go with whatever they suggest, so I've been called mountain and more recently, tater tot!


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 22, 2020)

one of the villagers i planned to move out wanted to give me a nickname so i just said something random like uwu
now all of my villagers run up to me everyday screaming uwu


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 22, 2020)

Since my name starts with and H, Coco asked me if  wanted to be called H-beans. I accepted as I think it's quite cute


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 22, 2020)

Katt keeps trying to call me 'gigajolt' and I told her no every time.

Then she finally asked what I _want_ to be called, instead. Haha.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2020)

Mira wanted to call me motor. I told her no and as per my suggestion she now calls me "Your Grace" and it's spreading.


----------



## cainhurst (Apr 22, 2020)

Bruce asked to call me something and I wasn't really liking it, so I told him no, expecting him to give me a prompt for a replacement nickname or something... but he did not! He just went off on his merry way. Since then, Bam asked to call me Vitamin M, and while I'm not crazy about that one either, I just let him do it. Now Bruce asks me every other day if he can call me Vitamin M too, and I feel bad telling him no so many times but I would rather not have that one spread, LOL


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

tammy started calling me chief and now both zucker and shep call me chief now, too ;u;


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 22, 2020)

skye started calling me biscuit, so in comes coco and asks if she can call me biscuit too. and who am i to say no?
bianca also nicknamed me superstar, but she left my island before long and nobody ever adapted that nickname.


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 22, 2020)

Deirdre asked to call me 'backbeat.' I said yes.  BUT WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN??? Now everyone is saying it and low-key I hate it LMAO


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2020)

My villagers have never suggested nicknames and ive been playing legit everyday since release


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

Diva calls me rambler. Felicity calls me sweetkins and Merengue picked that one up as well.

I just go with whatever they want to call me, I don't mind.


----------



## marea (Apr 22, 2020)

Someone tried to call me Gigagolt or something, which i was not here for. I made them call me vanilla because it is my favorite icecream flavor, but i know that vanilla can be used to mean basic so now i feel conflicted and cant decide if i regret this or not lol.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 22, 2020)

Agnes has asked twice if she can call me 'reverb.' I said no both times, and when she asked me to tell her what to call me, I typed in what was already my character's name. Now I have villagers come up to me like "Hey Catherine, I heard Agnes was calling you 'Catherine,' can I call you that too?"

I wish there was an option to just say no to a nickname, without having to type in a different one.


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

I said no to both Touchdown and Cinnamon. Though I wish I would have said yes to Cinnamon... So cute! Instead I asked them to call me Sweetie, which is still quite nice. It's funny having my tough-guy jock Teddy running up to me going "Hey, Sweetie!"

Next time they let me tell them the nickname I want, I'm going with Beefcake. That's what all my villagers called me in both WW and NL and it always cracks me up because I love weight lifting but do not look muscly at all - so I love the nickname because it acknowledges my hobby and secret dream of being super strong.


----------



## raqball (Apr 22, 2020)

Spud...

I have no idea where it came from but it's hilarious...


----------



## jenikinz (Apr 22, 2020)

Biff started with Champ, which almost alllll the others picked up and now Paolo calls me Burrito...so far he is the only one that calls me that though.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 22, 2020)

They call me butterbean and its so cute ;0;


----------



## Puffy (Apr 22, 2020)

jeremiah calls me spud.. i guess he knows im a slav


----------



## lila (Apr 22, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> Since my name starts with and H, Coco asked me if  wanted to be called H-beans. I accepted as I think it's quite cute


I’m L-beans...not sure how I feel about it tbh but I felt too bad to say anything other than yes


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Apr 22, 2020)

Jitters started calling me blaster then I accidentally clicked yes and now so are agnes and anchovy. Help!


----------



## Airen (Apr 22, 2020)

Buck calls me "goalie" and for a while everyone was asking to use it and I said no. Whitney asked to call me "tulip" which I thought was cute so I said yes! Marina also asked to call me tulip and I let her.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 22, 2020)

My name is Rosabelle, so Genji asked to call me Iron R. Could’ve been worse, my birth name began with a D...


----------



## LarkenHawke (Apr 22, 2020)

Lollipop and more recently, Butterbean! So far it's just been Skye giving me names, then Flora and, reluctantly, Coach, picking them up!


----------



## shuba (Apr 22, 2020)

kody calls me touchdown


----------



## O w O (Apr 22, 2020)

Goose started calling me Iron-C and it's starting to spread and I'm only now realizing how it's kinda inappropriate... 
Coco started calling me C-beans so hopefully that'll spread a little more.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 22, 2020)

Pashmina called me „Chef“ once, then Alfonso came along and also called me the same. And now that Pashmina left, Alfonso calls me „Bonbon“ all of the sudden. Lol

Im like: „Are you still thinking with your Stomach?“


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 22, 2020)

mira calls me z-o-rino i hate it but i hope it makes her stupid ass happy


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 22, 2020)

I haven't had a villager ping me for a nickname yet. 

@raeyoung when they do I hope it's butterbean. That's such a cute nickname!


----------



## Miqo (Apr 22, 2020)

Merengue started to call me M-beans.


----------



## Hesper (Apr 22, 2020)

Half of them call me firebird as per Phoebe starting it, and the other half call me changeling, as per Bones. 

Both were me filling in the response, because their nicknames are weird.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

Goalie was first. 
It has recently switched to burrito, which I am enjoying.


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 22, 2020)

Aww, my villagers call me goalie too!


----------



## Envy (Apr 22, 2020)

Scoot gave me "Goalie" and then it spread around. *sigh*

And then now a villager came up with "Faboo" and has spread that around. *double sigh*


----------



## N a t (Apr 22, 2020)

Raymond decided to call me "headliner" and I was like okay, why not, I don't care. Now one after another, the other villagers are asking permission to use the name and while it's kinda cringy I'm like, y'all are cute as heck. Sure.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 22, 2020)

They call me motor and faboo, neither I like. But I decided to be nice and go along with it anyways.


----------



## Lullaboid (Apr 22, 2020)

Lily nicknamed me Cupcake  It was also my nickname in New Leaf for a long time. I love it.


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 22, 2020)

I am known as Grubby to some of my islanders!!


----------



## metswee (Apr 22, 2020)

Fauna asked to call me cupcake now most of my villagers call me that! tho recently zell has started calling me DJ MET I think the nicknames in this game are fun


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 22, 2020)

Bill gave me the name Maximum, both Nibbles and Marina have picked it up lol.


----------



## Marte (Apr 22, 2020)

Chief & my love. I want them to stop the chief thing tho… (Rory pls)


----------



## Luella (Apr 22, 2020)

So Audie wanted to ask if she could call me "Subscriber" lol. That was hilarious but passed on it. Theb she asked what I want to be nicknamed which prompted the choice to make one.

I was kinda close to having everyone call me "Mistress". But I changed my mind. 

Remembered my classmate from school who can read me like a book and when she could tell I was feeling down will come up to me and say, "Hello, Friend!" So now I have three of my villagers calling me Friend.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 22, 2020)

I know that before Jay moved away, he was calling me racer. None of my other villagers caught on with the nickname though.

At the moment, the only other villager who has a nickname for me is Beau and he decided to start calling me burrito.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2020)

Coach decided he wanted to call me "Vitamin-A" which spread around my island pretty quickly until Fuchsia decided to call me "motor." Now a few villagers are calling me that.


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 22, 2020)

Rocco started calling me scooter the other day, and Sly picked it up! I'm not a big fan of scooter, but coming from Rocco who seems like an older, maybe grandfatherly type guy to me, it's kind of cute?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

So far I've been called butterbean and lollipop!!


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

pierce called me "chickpea" and it spread to ozzie/agnes/hamphrey, then audie started calling me "dancer" and now blanche/freya/hamphrey/apple have picked it up !!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 22, 2020)

Zura said:


> My villagers have never suggested nicknames and ive been playing legit everyday since release


I just got my first one yesterday! Cheri decided to start calling me superstar. I think she came running up to me so be on the lookout for that.


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2020)

Buck asked if he could call me spud. So, naturally, now everyone in the town calls me spud.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 22, 2020)

Nan gave me the nickname, muffin and Bud also decided to adopt the nickname as well.


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

Being called Backbeat and Dancer in the game so far.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 22, 2020)

Gigi calls me tulip. And Dora and Moe call me D-puff.


----------



## Gremliin (Apr 22, 2020)

Hamlet started calling me Vitamin B, and recently Rex has picked it up


----------



## Ydnew (Apr 22, 2020)

koby calls me Vitamin Y. now my other villagers want to call me that too....


----------



## whitherward (Apr 22, 2020)

Sheldon suggested "Vitamin R" which I did say no too, but then Tucker suggested "Wonder Bud" and it is. Very quickly spreading through my villagers. Its pretty cute though, imo!


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

I’ve gotten “somersault” and now “mountain”, both from Leonardo.


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 23, 2020)

Henry calls me Frau N [sigh], and Freckles keeps pestering me [sometimes TWICE a day] to be able to call me Frau N too! I wish I was good enough friends with her to be able to suggest a new nickname. :/


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 23, 2020)

sweetkins :/ lol. half of my villagers are calling me it rn and i kinda can't wait until a new nickname comes along.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 23, 2020)

bunnie decided to start calling me "subscriber" rather recently. I kind of hate it, but at the same time it's really cute lol. it feels like she started hanging out with cj or something haha, i hope none of my other villagers pick it up haha


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 23, 2020)

Sherb calls me "chef" and Raymond and Audie call me "cupcake"


----------



## Spends (Apr 24, 2020)

I think I got the worst one. 

Prof. Pie... Why oh why? 

Bones suggested it, and in the panic of trying NOT to accept it, I accepted it 

Everyone's been asking me to use it, I'm a LOT more careful now


----------



## AmyK (Apr 24, 2020)

Muffy started calling me rambler a while ago. I felt called out and I'm now trying to stop everyone else from picking it up.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

genji calls me touchdown, he's the only one who gave me a nickname and it sure as hell is a unique one..........
no one calls me that but him


----------



## Sloom (Apr 24, 2020)

Tybalt used to call me "goalie" before he left, Sprinkle started a HUGE craze wherein everyone started calling me "DJ A". Literally, one day about 5 different villagers pinged me and asked if they could call me DJ A. Most of the town were calling me DJ A lol

and finally, Kiki calls me pumpkin. which is very adorable. I love being given nicknames


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 24, 2020)

About a quarter of my villagers call me Pumpkin and it's cute!!


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 24, 2020)

Drago calls me guacamole, it's cute and all but I live in fear that he might really think im one soon


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 24, 2020)

Rolf started to call me "youngin" a week ago. He's the only one so far who use this nickname and also suggested one in general.


----------



## ughrora (Apr 24, 2020)

Renée started to call me giga jolt! Ever since, a few more villagers have asked if they could also call me that, which I said yes to. I like it, it's neat!


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2020)

Sherb calls me burrito. I hate it. Pinky asked if she could start calling me it too but I denied that request.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 24, 2020)

Cherry who has since moved out called me j-o-rino which is stupid but I'm ok with it, 2 of my other villagers call me it as well


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 24, 2020)

I think it was Fauna who started calling me butterbean. I like it.


----------



## Peter (Apr 24, 2020)

My whole island calls me skippy because I felt too bad saying no to them...


----------



## Pickler (Apr 24, 2020)

Iron P... seems inappropriate.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 24, 2020)

Lyman gave me a nickname "touchdown" and i didn't really like it so i told him to call me "Arzon" instead


----------



## hopeworld (Apr 24, 2020)

flora calls me superfan and beau calls me superfan 2. not complaining


----------



## Shyria (Apr 24, 2020)

I finally got my first nickname!! Felt like such an accomplishment haha. Except Sherb wanted to call me "S Belle" (In game name is Shyria) which I just... Dislike... he asked what I wanted to be called and I didn't have much inspiration but I saw someone nicknamed Cinnamon and I thought it was cute so I asked him to call me Cinnabun hehe.
I'd rather have a nickname they came up with though!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 24, 2020)

Tex calls me hashtag, I don’t like it but I felt bad saying no


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 24, 2020)

Dobie started calling me June Bug, now Felicity and Leopold have picked it up! It's a pretty cute nickname.
Pashmina nicknamed me Highway before she moved out.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 24, 2020)

Flip calls me Vitamin Z


----------



## Absentia (Apr 24, 2020)

Kiki named me A-puff  she was the only one that ever gave me a nickname 

I miss her


----------



## shiggy (Apr 24, 2020)

Fushia calls me "rosebud"


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 24, 2020)

I’ve been called DJ C (by audie), Kid C (by Wolfgang) and my favourite dimples (by Freya and now Kiki) my hope is that all my villagers end up calling me dimples.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 24, 2020)

k-puff, think skye gave me that nickname? 
filbert has since changed it to 'spud.' . . . spud???? i said yes though lol.


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 24, 2020)

Lolly just nicknamed me 'pumpkin' and it is the cutest I could cry.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't remember who started it but I get called butterbean by half the island!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 24, 2020)

I've gotten called Shmoopy and Tater Tot.


----------



## selbishikh (Apr 24, 2020)

Mitzi started calling me Pumpkin and everyone caught on! so cute I love her so much <3


----------



## Venn (Apr 24, 2020)

Bill wanted to call me Iron A and I thought that was to similar to Irony, so I told him to call me Awesome A (since I couldn't think of anything better). Tammy soon adopted it and Merengue came to me the other day to start calling me Biscuit, in which I said yes.


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 24, 2020)

Every. Single. Person in Valenwood calls me Burrito.

I am completely living for it XD


----------



## Imbri (Apr 24, 2020)

Lolly, who started the "butterbean" craze on my island, has now moved on and decided that "pumpkin" is a suitable nickname. I expect to be "rutabaga" by mid-summer.


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou (Apr 24, 2020)

sweet-e and lollipop,,,,


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 24, 2020)

My villagers keep coming up to me saying they picked out a nickname for me, but I always tell them NO. I prefer they call me by the name I picked at start of game.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2020)

hornsby calls me prof. pie !


----------



## angiepie (Apr 24, 2020)

Norma started calling me butterbean and everyone else followed. She then changed it to cupcake lol


----------

